# Good evening TT enthusiasts



## HEPP (Jun 25, 2008)

At last some people to share my enthusiasm for the Audi TT. Looking forward to some interesting topics for discussion.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

1st topic for discussion.

why did you go for A GREEN ONE? [smiley=sick2.gif]

:wink:


----------



## HEPP (Jun 25, 2008)

Great condition, very low miles 30K, looks great with the tan leather interior.

Plus it was in my price bracket


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello ,welcome to the forum ,fancy a trip to Whitby on Friday?


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome



> fancy a trip to Whitby on Friday?


that's one way to break the ice.... :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome as wallsend says fancy a trip to Whitdy on Friday night :?: Have a look in the events section  
Also have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk there is a great national day coming up at Rockingham


----------

